# New



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2018)

Salutations to all...Been reading on forum for about 2.5 years. Came on to a Chain/thread, from very similar experiences. Joined the free sub. to site wanted to do a post reply but site won't allow. If anyone can explain to me, would be nice.


----------



## Annabegins (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Uriel. It’s my understanding that you have to first post here in the new members forum before being approved to post in other forum topics. Now that you have I would think you’d be all set? Welcome!


----------

